# Trolling motor help - won't turn on?



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys, first off thanks in advance for reading and replying to my thread I appreciate it! Basically, got a 16 ft. Jon boat that came with an older trolling motor inside it and it doesn't seem to start when I plug it into the battery. I turn the handle to each 5 speed but nothing happens.

*It's a 2007 Minnkota Enoura 50 lb. thrust 12v.*

I know without taking a look it'll be hard to tell, but, what are my first steps in fixing it? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

check battery & battery conections


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

After those are confirmed good and clean (no corrosion) and the battery is tested and shows good charge, then start looking at all the connections and terminals in the TM. Start tracing wires and checking all terminal connections for corrosion, split wires, broken connectors etc. 

Clean connections with emory cloth or wire brush to get corrosion off and then apply Corrosion X or electric grease for protection. Replace any broken or damaged connectors and blown fuses.

Once you have completed all of this and are sure you have solid connections and electrical trace, then you can start troubleshooting parts within the TM.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

This may sound dumb but check the fuse. That is what always goes on mine.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> After those are confirmed good and clean (no corrosion) and the battery is tested and shows good charge, then start looking at all the connections and terminals in the TM. Start tracing wires and checking all terminal connections for corrosion, split wires, broken connectors etc.
> 
> Clean connections with emory cloth or wire brush to get corrosion off and then apply Corrosion X or electric grease for protection. Replace any broken or damaged connectors and blown fuses.
> 
> Once you have completed all of this and are sure you have solid connections and electrical trace, then you can start troubleshooting parts within the TM.


Ditto. When you start trouble shooting, start at the TM. Get a test light, hook the ground to the TM battery negative side, and stick the test light probe into the TM wires (one at a time). If you do have power in either wire, it's in the TM. No power, it's in the battery and/or wiring.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Seems silly, but...any chance that the prop is stuck solid and just won't turn? I presume you manually turned it to be sure it is free. Rich


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. We took the top half off and it seems like everything is connected ok. 

Where is the fuse in this thing? I guess we can try replacing that. I don't have a test light but we did secure it to the battery and took the corrosion off the connectors and we didn't get it to work.


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Seems silly, but...any chance that the prop is stuck solid and just won't turn? I presume you manually turned it to be sure it is free. Rich


I tried this but it seems to spin fine! I'm gonna replace the fuse as soon as I can find it ha ha. Does anyone know where I can locate the fuse on this thing? Thanks!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

There should be a circuit breaker on the battery positive side.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Just use a cheap VOM and make sure you have voltage at the battery, plug, top of motor, and then at the brushes. It's not that hard and you may be able to find all of your parts/schematics at www.fish307.com

The armature for mine was only $62 and it took less than 30 minutes to repair. It's broke now so it's a good time to learn!!

Do a google image search on "trolling motor breaker" and that might help you identify if you have one installed. It may just need to be reset and you are done.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I re=-posted this question on another site ( iboats)..here is a reply that I recvd.

fucawi has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - fuse location inside of Minn Kota Endura 50 ??? - in the Electrical, Electronics, Audio and Trolling Motors forum of iboats Boating Forums.

This thread is located at:
http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=519246&goto=newpost

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
As far as I know there is no fuse (INSIDE OF THE TM ITSELF) ..best test is to take the controller top off and find the thick red and black wires going down to the motor and apply 12v direct to them .. If it runs you have a controller mallfunction ..if it does not then its a motor problem at the bottom of the shaft. Remember never run out of water it burns the shaft seal ...Put some of this on the seal to keep it soft tight and lubricated
***************


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I am confused...I received a message that said someone HAD POSTED on this thread ... the following...

This thread is located at:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=373008&goto=newpost

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
I offered to help he just happened to live close to me I went to his house with my digital volt meter there is 12 volts at the battery and to the pot in the head as well as the red n blk wires going down to the motor.The motor shaft is hard to turn with channel locks on it the bionic man would have trouble turning it.Should the shaft be more free than that to operate?
***************

But, that posting doesn't show up here????
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyhow...if the shaft is that hard to turn...then you will just burn out the electronics if you continue trying to start it without fixing the shaft/motor/turning issues first. The electronics may already be cooked. IMHO anyhow. Rich


----------

